

Ask HN: a quick and easy SEO service for startups? - MasterScrat

I am looking for a service to monitor both the search engine rankings of our site, and articles written about us.<p>I basically want a BrandYourself.com for startups.<p>Is there such a thing? what do you use?
======
hvass
We (agency) use Moz, $99 per month. Worth it in my opinion.

------
erict19
Agreed with Moz, also other tools worth looking into/could be valuable WebSEO,
GinzaMetrics, SEOBook and just Google Adwords

------
tlongren
Also interested in this.

------
cajuntrep
Second (or third) Moz.

